# drywall supply place in Central PA



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all, this is my first post on here, but I've been lurking in the shadows for about 2 weeks :batman:. I was wondering if anyone here is from Central PA and knows the name and/or location of a good drywall supply company. The local big boxes just don't have much of a selection of tools. 

While I'm not a contractor, I do finish drywall for a living. Unfortunately it's for a manufactured housing company. I've been there about 2 years, and while it was a good place to learn the trade ( a few of the finishers I work with have been doing it for 15 years or so), things there seem to be going downhill fast. So I can either whine and complain, or I can do something about it. I figure I'll do something about it and start out on my own.

Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Mike


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The only two I know about that specialize in drywall and drywall supplies are "Exit 12 Supply" in Carlisle 

Exit 12 Supply Incorporated
1515 Commerce Ave, Carlisle, PA
(717) 249-2387

and Ciesco in Harrisburg

http://www.ciescoinc.com/


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You're not at Foremost or Keystone, are you?


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I know Strober is grown in to Pa.
Try strober.com 
I went looking but not shore where u are.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

MdShunk, no I don't work at either of those, although I have heard of Keystone.

I work at Manorwood Homes, in Pine Grove, a bit northeast of Harrisburg on I-81.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

fr8train said:


> I work at Manorwood Homes, in Pine Grove, a bit northeast of Harrisburg on I-81.


Ah, yes. I worked up near there for a little over a year in Tower City. You're in coal country there. :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes I am in coal country, if fact I live in good ol' TC. Where at did you work?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

fr8train said:


> Yes I am in coal country, if fact I live in good ol' TC. Where at did you work?


AMP


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

ah good ol' AMP, you leave when they were bought out by Tyco and moved over the mountain?


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone else having trouble reaching strober.com? Every time I try to go there, even if I do a search for the company and click a link, I get a 'connection timed out' error.


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, theirs also Trevdan which I think is in Harrisburg as well.


----------

